# Sat late Upper bay report.



## Capt Attitude (Jul 19, 2005)

Met Jay "The Deaven" and Ralphie at PLeasure Marine at 5:30 
Headed out to 9ft Knoll for what was to be the start of a great day,we banged Rock after Rock,mixed Perch and Bluefish for about 1hr-1/2 and these were some nice fish. 
Was pretty rough out there at this time so we decided to try the Patapsco to get out of the wind with no luck didn't mark any fish so we headed for Baltimore Light for some trolling and picked up a few but nothing big. 
Jay wanted to go to The Chester so we headed over there to not to much but a few marks,so we headed to 7 ft Knoll to pick up some more and did ok for awhile. 
Headed back to the Barn around 9:30 or so and was completely wiped out. 

Get home and My wife,son and parents are sitting there with this really concerned look on there faces and im thinking oh crap im in trouble again when my wife tells me my 14 year old son has been having really bad heart aches all night and was really upset,well off to the emergency room to find out he has a really bad heart murmer and we need to take him to a heart specialist Monday. 
Well get home at 3:00am and straight to bed. 

Well all in all a great trip with a really good time with my buds Jay and Ralphie,I mean alot of fun and alot of fish well over 100 fish caught. 
Oh yea nice seeing Lily out there and talking to Lawman and a few others. Sorry we called you over Lily and lost the fish as you got there but we tried to find them for over 1hr with no luck,unbelievable they were such a big pod. 

Well enough rambling got to go get some more rest off to the hospital for my fathers operation tomorrow morning,then to the Heart specialist for my son. 
Need some prayers out there for both of them!!!!!! 

Thanks and good Luck to all, 

Mike B


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Thanks Mike*

I have prayed for you and your family


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*My prayers are with you Mike!*

Let us know how it go's. You have my number if you need anything. .....Tightlines


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Keep the faith and God Bless!


----------



## NONESUCH (Apr 28, 2005)

*your immediate family*

i understand what you are going through at this time i lost my wife 8 years from heart problems , my prayers are with you and your family JAH- JAH will bless you


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Good luck and much strength Mike. I will be praying for you and your family.

Blue Heron


----------

